# 40" Hollow White Oak Felling.



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

We have been doing some firewood logging of hazardous, dead, rotten and hollow hardwoods lately. This tree was 40" where I cut it. There was a porkupine in the log that crawled out when my brother removed the chokers. I had one crawl out of the stump on me yesterday too. 

This tree had a good size canopy with plenty of hazards present. The drop zone was angled across the logging road we were using to skid. We had to drop a small dead pine that was caught in the top to clear it for the fall. Temps were about 25F and were well below 0F yesterday. The snow is getting up there too.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

I have some more pictures here.


----------



## clearance (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good, excellent undercut. Couldn't see nothing wrong with anything.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a shot of the stump. The tree had a lean to the lay, but the 2 biggest branches came back over my head. It was well balanced and took a good bit of wedging. There wasn't much hinge left and the quality for hinging and wedging was very poor. The saw I used was my newest 660 with a 32" bar and skip chain. The second pic is my custom felling axe. It was a busted Fiskars splitting axe that I did a little work on.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 1, 2009)

nice job on the humboldt


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, that was a fun tree to take down. I sure do like the way a tree slides off that Humbolt.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 1, 2009)

the humboldt is my new felling cut too. i love it.


how come so many wedgies nails? no troline to set a rope? lol


kidding bud. it all looked good.

edit: found one. little below the hinge! but you knew that.


----------



## 385xp9106 (Jan 1, 2009)

is that a 440 john deer skidder


----------



## johnzski (Jan 1, 2009)

always enjoy your pics , nails--keep em coming. Them old Deere's are great little skidders


----------



## diesel&coffee (Jan 1, 2009)

what kind of axe is that in the pic?? as in brand


----------



## clearance (Jan 1, 2009)

Nails, how come ya didn't use the bore cut?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

385xp9106 said:


> is that a 440 john deer skidder



Yeah, that is my bro's machine. When we log he skids with that and I sort at the landing with my Bobcat and grapple.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

diesel&coffee said:


> what kind of axe is that in the pic?? as in brand



The head was a Fiskars splitting axe that we busted the handle off. I added the pipe, handle, and the custom beater on the top of the head.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

clearance said:


> Nails, how come ya didn't use the bore cut?



I only use the bore on leaners that I don't feel like trying to race. I don't like to use it on trees that aren't sound either, unless I have to. Where I use it a lot is when pushing trees over with the skidder. I can set the whole thing, walk away and let the skidder do the work.

I have a Red Oak to take down in 2 days where it is snapped off and hanging in another tree. There is a lot of tension but who knows how much and where. I plan on choking the skidder on, boring it with a heavy hinge and pulling it over while I'm in the clear. 

I did use a few Coos Bay cuts the other day that worked out well. Thing with those, and any other cut that doesn't establish a hinge, is you don't have any side to side control. With these wide canopy tops, they like to spin a bit as they release.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

johnzski said:


> always enjoy your pics , nails--keep em coming. Them old Deere's are great little skidders



Thanks John. Those skidders are awesome. The 440 sure is a handy size around here. You see a lot of 540's too.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nails... Looks like you were having some fun. My eye immediately caught that cool little ax of yours... And I was going to ask about it before you explained what it was.

What kind of steel did you use for the button on the back? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 1, 2009)

oldirty said:


> the humboldt is my new felling cut too. i love it.
> 
> 
> how come so many wedgies nails? no troline to set a rope? lol
> ...



The humbolt is really nice when cutting a high stump, you don't have to reach up and come down. I also like how the wedge falls right out.

With a lot of these defect trees you end up cutting high because they have a hole in the base or a goosepen.

You know me OD, I use em' all, cut's that is. It all depends on the tree and situation.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Nails... Looks like you were having some fun. My eye immediately caught that cool little ax of yours... And I was going to ask about it before you explained what it was.
> 
> What kind of steel did you use for the button on the back? Inquiring minds want to know.



Metals, I wish I had an impressive answer for you, but it's just mild steel. I am usually only hitting plastic with it, so I will see how it holds. I can get fancy later if need be, but I doubt I'll have too. 

The center of it (over 50%)is the top of the original axe head. I just cut a piece of pipe 1/2" long, slipped it over the head and filled the gap with weld. Then I ground it to the desired shape and finnish. I have no complaints on performance, but we'll se if I'm still using it when I'm 80, lol.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Metals, I wish I had an impressive answer for you, but it's just mild steel. I am usually only hitting plastic with it, so I will see how it holds. I can get fancy later if need be, but I doubt I'll have too.
> 
> The center of it (over 50%)is the top of the original axe head. I just cut a piece of pipe 1/2" long, slipped it over the head and filled the gap with weld. Then I ground it to the desired shape and finnish. I have no complaints on performance, but we'll se if I'm still using it when I'm 80, lol.



I've been tossing around something in my pea-brain for a couple weeks... What would be better to carry for driving wedges?

A nice package like you made with an ax blade?.. Or replace the ax blade with a pickaroon/hookeroon shape? I'm thinking the pickaroon shape might be handier? 

I got a few pulaski heads laying around, from my buddy making super-pulaski's for the DNRC, and was thinking of throwing one together.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I've been tossing around something in my pea-brain for a couple weeks... What would be better to carry for driving wedges?
> 
> A nice package like you made with an ax blade?.. Or replace the ax blade with a pickaroon/hookeroon shape? I'm thinking the pickaroon shape might be handier?
> 
> I got a few pulaski heads laying around, from my buddy making super-pulaski's for the DNRC, and was thinking of throwing one together.



I would have to say the axe blade. Before saw's men used axe's which is why it makes it ideal for chopping yourself out in a pinch, limbing, knocking out notches, and driving wedges. A pickaroon isn't going to do any of them well.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I would have to say the axe blade. Before saw's men used axe's which is why it makes it ideal for chopping yourself out in a pinch, limbing, knocking out notches, and driving wedges. A pickaroon isn't going to do any of them well.



I guess I should have clarified, I was talking firewood application. I haven't limbed with an ax since I was a kid. Dad only had one saw, and when he was there, he got to run it. That left me and my bro axes, so that's what we'd use.

I'd say you could definitely knock out a face with a pickaroon... Either with the beak, or the back... And also drive wedges with the back. Then you have the ability to pick and drag large rounds, log lengths, etc.

I don't know... I guess the best is an ax... Otherwise everyone would already be carrying the other.


----------



## Signoflife (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice clean job there NB  

Porcupines should be at the top of the "Tree Huggers" list of most wanted. Those prickly little buggers (the porci's) ruin trees in my area. I didn't notice it in any of you pic's, but here they will attack, mostly hard sugar maple trees by chewing and stripping the bark off and the tree will die in no time.

I don't have any pic's but look at this link

http://www.insectimage.com/Gallery 16/0620_11.html

if you don't stop them they will strip most of the tree right out to the smaller limbs and then move on to find another sweet target.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 2, 2009)

*Well done*

May I suggest that with the two big limbs coming back, and this tree being balanced, *those cuts looked very good.*

In response to the comment about why so many wedges?

With a rind, rotten or missing wood are not wedgable, a line of wedges side by side is possibly the best option.

Wedges side by side work as a team and can be a great idea with any difficult to commit tree.
In this case though, that advantage is overshadowed by the need to bring more supportive wood into play.

================

To keep Clearance quiet.
The bore cut on rotten wood is problematic and the analysis by the faller shows a good understanding of that. The potential for a pinched bar / tree collapse is of course even higher with a balance tree. 

***************

In short, my post is of little worth as all I'm doing is agreeing.

With everyone except that bore at all costs Clearance guy.

Teehee


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice pics - thanks for sharing.

Nice to see the PPE being used too!

Philbert


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Signoflife said:


> Very nice clean job there NB
> 
> Porcupines should be at the top of the "Tree Huggers" list of most wanted. Those prickly little buggers (the porci's) ruin trees in my area. I didn't notice it in any of you pic's, but here they will attack, mostly hard sugar maple trees by chewing and stripping the bark off and the tree will die in no time.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, those 2 Porkies didn't make it far as the skidder operator was packing heat. Thanks for the beer


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> May I suggest that with the two big limbs coming back, and this tree being balanced, *those cuts looked very good.*
> 
> In response to the comment about why so many wedges?
> 
> ...




This I can agree with. That tree didn't offer a wedge much to work with so we threw almost everything we had at it and pounded in tandem. I knew I was pushing it on that hinge, but that's what trees like this are about. They don't hand it to ya on a platter like a sound tree with a slight lean to the lay.
Good info Smoke.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Nice pics - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Nice to see the PPE being used too!
> 
> Philbert



Thanks Philbert, I have become a big fan of PPE. Seems to add life to your years.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, ho ho she's a beauty or was a beauty. Nice job Nails. I planted a 5" tall white oak just this fall behind the house and hope someday, (I'll be fertilizer by then) she'll be big and casting shade like that one. I have work such as that on my woodlot (kinda the reason I found the AS). Maybe someday I'll have a gtg and we'll all go up there to have a climbing and felling fest.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Oh, ho ho she's a beauty or was a beauty. Nice job Nails. I planted a 5" tall white oak just this fall behind the house and hope someday, (I'll be fertilizer by then) she'll be big and casting shade like that one. I have work such as that on my woodlot (kinda the reason I found the AS). Maybe someday I'll have a gtg and we'll all go up there to have a climbing and felling fest.



Thank you Adkpk. Felling and climbing? You just show me where to sign.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice job nails - Hey, buy a beer for the photographer that caught the flying snow when she hit the ground -


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Nice job nails - Hey, buy a beer for the photographer that caught the flying snow when she hit the ground -



Thanks Mike. I gotta get out of here so I can. I think he did a really nice job. His brother is a proffesional photographer so he knows a little about it. He shot 38 pics or something, I was really happy. I've tried it and treework pics aren't easy to make look nice in the end.


----------



## 385xp9106 (Jan 3, 2009)

i havent seen one of them in a long time.thats in real good shape for the yr


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

385xp9106 said:


> i havent seen one of them in a long time.thats in real good shape for the yr



My brother takes really good care of it. It's his baby. When he gets it on his gooseneck trailer (that he built), pulling with his Powerstroke (added and built the dumpbox) he is in all his glory. He's a member of this forum now so maybe he will stop in here and enlighten us a little.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Nels how did you know it was hollow like that and had to come down? Something on the outside or what?

Nice work and pics, thanks!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Hey Nels how did you know it was hollow like that and had to come down? Something on the outside or what?
> 
> Nice work and pics, thanks!



Thank you Treeseer. The stump had a hole in the base. Around here that usually indicates Squirrel, Racoon, or in this case, Porkupine activity. The top was also starting to die.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 4, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Hey Nels how did you know it was hollow like that and had to come down? Something on the outside or what?
> 
> Nice work and pics, thanks!



you can always thump


----------



## SAW (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice job and nice equipment

My grandad has a 440 Deere just like that, those are some solid machines

Do you and your brother do much logging??


----------



## treemandan (Jan 7, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> The head was a Fiskars splitting axe that we busted the handle off. I added the pipe, handle, and the custom beater on the top of the head.



A " little" work?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 7, 2009)

We do a couple small jobs a year. We did about 2 semi loads this week and have a little more to do Saturday.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 7, 2009)

treemandan said:


> A " little" work?



DAN!!! What's up my man. Haven't seen you in while and was getting worried. I was going to start a "where the H is Dan?" thread, but you pulled through just in time.

Slight mod on the axe. It sure does work nice. Cut my hand on it, so now we know where we stand, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 8, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> DAN!!! What's up my man. Haven't seen you in while and was getting worried. I was going to start a "where the H is Dan?" thread, but you pulled through just in time.
> 
> Slight mod on the axe. It sure does work nice. Cut my hand on it, so now we know where we stand, lol.









Know how that feels The Dan does... dude. Yeah, computer been under tarps and we have been fixing the house, my dad came in from CA to help so its been hell.
Nice felling procedures, if you have the pants you must be moving some logs. I forget are you logging your own property or looking for timber elsewhere?
Being in the house so much makes me crazed to stack a few myself. I have to get out and roll them soon to. I have some Locust I was going to burn but might make roof and siding shingles out of it. What do you think? Good for fence post I think.
Anyway, I will let everybody know I have plugged back in. I have got to show these pics of this nail gun I got.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 8, 2009)

I am all done with mine for quite a while now. This is all other peoples places.

On the Locust, I don't know anything. I don't even know if we have those here. If so, I'm guessing they are in short supply. I probably hacked a few in my day, not even knowing it.

House looks like it's coming along, that's good. Finger, not so good. Did you get it with the nail gun?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice workppe do they pay you to fall those in the woods there?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2009)

The Dan is amazing lol hey Dan Ive had bigger scratches than that on my :censored: suck it up and get to work:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Nice workppe do they pay you to fall those in the woods there?



Thanks Rope. We traded labor and wood on that one, since it is all firewood. The one guy in the picture is a long time cutting buddy of ours and has 160 acres of woods there.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 9, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I am all done with mine for quite a while now. This is all other peoples places.
> 
> On the Locust, I don't know anything. I don't even know if we have those here. If so, I'm guessing they are in short supply. I probably hacked a few in my day, not even knowing it.
> 
> House looks like it's coming along, that's good. Finger, not so good. Did you get it with the nail gun?




Tis only but a scratch from the baseboard heater. No Locust? I think you wood like it.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jan 17, 2009)

nice tree nails


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 18, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Tis only but a scratch from the baseboard heater. No Locust? I think you wood like it.



From what I hear it is pretty good stuff. I have yet to see anything burn like Sugar Maple. You can burn it green, and I mean it burns very hot and clean. Dry it a little and you are sitting on gold.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 18, 2009)

ClimbinArbor said:


> nice tree nails



Thanks bud.


----------

